

HN Domain Exchange: Add your unused domains - oozcitak

I registered a domain for a project a year ago and lost interest after about six months. Still I think it is a decent domain name and I don't want to release it in the void. I'd much prefer if a HNer would get it from me and build it into something great.<p>If you are similarly sitting on cool domain names from abandoned projects or weekend hacks, here is a google spreadsheet for you to share them:<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aue8w7GPjATXdF9jSW1IV3BlWE1TYjM3R0JMV1hYUHc&#38;hl=en
======
jasonmcalacanis
three killers domain I own (and what I paid):

\- kokua.com (5k) (to help in hawaiian)

\- 20.com (70k) (20 means location on radio)

\- aday.com (40k) (as in joke.aday.com, ".... A day.")

\- lowimpact.com and noimpact.com (10k)... wanted to do a green blog.

If there were technical founders who wanted office space, angel backing and me
as a founder/partner, I'd consider using one of the domains. You would have to
be willing to live/work in Santa Monica (a really nice place to live fyi), I'd
be open to any pitches....

i had my own ideas for each domain, but with Open Angel Forum booming (8
cities, 24 events a year... going to 12 cities, 36 events per year next year),
Mahalo booming (20m uniques a month) and ThisWeekIn.com on fire (25 shows, $1m
run rate, 14 employees in < 6 months) I'm too busy to _lead_ new companies.

oh yeah, i'm hosting the launch conference on Feb 23rd and 24th and launching
the email newsletter. so, that's like five companies in a year on top of my 15
angel investments a year.

ping me jason at mahalo.com

~~~
srepetti
To add to what Jason said, I own 5g.com and would likewise entertain similar
ideas/participation -- and would combine with other opportunities/partners for
the right group: steve at radwebtech.com

~~~
jat850
I wonder if that name has some serious potential marketing for
Sprint/AT&T/Verizon or whatever when their networks advance further. Already
Sprint pushes "4G", and while it may be meaningless (or at least poorly
representative), they might still be interested in that particular domain?

------
mattculbreth
No, use this instead:

<http://www.idlingdomains.com/>

This came out a few months ago and there's a collection of URLs up there
already.

~~~
westy
This seems to rely on whois records. For those opting to avoid public whois
info, this doesn't seem to have much value.

------
moe
These spreadsheets are always vandalized, abandoned and then forgotten.
Usually they go through that entire cycle within a single day.

If you are serious about it then find a better platform, or whip one up in
django/rails.

~~~
aes
Indeed - I see that ycombinator.com is up for trade on that spreadsheet.

You might want to send a confirmation to the legitimate contact email address
obtained through whois before accepting exchange propositions.

P.S. domainnameexchange.com seems to be available

~~~
user24
> I see that ycombinator.com is up for trade on that spreadsheet

I'll take it! ;)

I really like the idea of a pure domain exchange - no transfer of money, just
a straight domain swap service. No obvious business model in it though.

~~~
brlewis
For a business model, you might find an advertiser or two wanting the eyeballs
of people looking for domains.

~~~
mahipal
Another good way to monetize would be to analyze for common typos around the
domain names being traded, and then offer those domains for sale via affiliate
links to registrars.

------
mgkimsal
Clickable

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aue8w7GPjATXdF9jSW1...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aue8w7GPjATXdF9jSW1IV3BlWE1TYjM3R0JMV1hYUHc&hl=en)

------
chegra
How about people list their domains here?

Right now, it is hard to tell who is real and who is fake without a large up
front expenditure in time. Using HN, we can all do it collectively and reduce
the time spent by each. (Just follow ErrantX style)

------
SudarshanP
151+ Unregistered .co Domains startuppers/HNers may be interested in:
<http://www.getr.co> Maybe a second sheet could be added that lists a domain a
HNer found to be available but did not want to buy for himself(like the list I
created). So any HNer who needs a domain can can get a quick list of awesome
names.

Startup Idea: A Hipmunk/SeatGeek for buying and selling of webdomains!!!
[http://www.getr.co/startup-
ideas/ahipmunkforbuyingandselling...](http://www.getr.co/startup-
ideas/ahipmunkforbuyingandsellingofwebdomains)

------
jeffepp
I have a ton of domains that I would partner or give away. All were potential
business ideas at one point (I'm happy to discuss just email me...)

\- adafio.com - online ads

\- advergy.com - same

\- cheqd.in - social check-ins

\- faq5.com - faq software

\- faqable.com - same

\- funyl.com - marketing

\- hiremill.com- freelancers

\- nnder.com - no idea :)

\- pillur.com - web app

\- quibbr.com - web app

\- usedly.com - used marketplace

\- vinegr.com - web app

\- wispur.com - web app

\- vmayor.com - "virtual mayor" social app

------
jeremymcanally
Cute, someone just deleted the whole spreadsheet. This is why we can't have
nice things.

Anyhow, I have a few I'd be willing to sell: meeep.com, crapucopia.com,
lolwhut.com, railsapplication.com, rofflez.com, taxonome.com,
tweetannotations.org/.info, youshouldbuymesomething.com,
webuildwebapplications.com/.net/.info

Just want to sell them; not interested in startup equity, you aunt's horse, or
sharing an apartment in the Bay in exchange. :P

~~~
jnoller
Some sick part of me really wants lolwhut.com

------
jdavid

      - cy-5.com                 cy-5 phonetic for sci-five , thought it had a science fiction vibe
      - decadentdystopia.com     a notion that societies begin to decay from their abundance
      - digitalstorms.com        maybe a national weather report for cloud services
      - hackerweekend.com
      - hanashikai.net           japanse romaji for ( hana - speech/ speak, kai - group) or conversation club
      - lumiscript.com
      - musicbasin.com           basin's are the fertile mouths of rivers pouring into the sea
      - phasecortex.com          was thinking about waves and brains, just sounded cool
      - probelion.com            what you call something when you lead a movement to create something from a loving passion.  this is not an act of change or to counter something like in rebellion.
      - socialhelix.com          the idea was social data that adds structure and binds us together
      - startup-wisconsin.com
      - whatson2nd.com           a reference to a joke
      - whatson2ndstreet.com
      - whereson3rd.com
      - zombiespotter.com        was supposed to be a location demo app for myspace

~~~
corin_
Competely off topic to this thread, but:

Went to an LA Dodgers game a couple of weeks ago with a friend, when Chin-lung
Hu came out to bat I just burst out laughing. My friend, along with most
people sat near us, thought I was pretty crazy.

------
cosgroveb
I own spellwith.me and spellwithme.com... I was thinking of an interactive
spelling-game type of site for elementary school teachers/students or ESL.

Something like <http://www.spellingcity.com/> which is sucks in numerous ways
but seems to be popular with educators.

I don't have the time for this project but maybe someone else is interested?

------
mgkimsal
I think "exchange" should be defined more specifically.

"Exchange" for another domain only? Exchange for a _reasonable_ fee? I'd
consider $20 or under a reasonable fee. Some registrars might have a transfer
fee of some sort - I'm generally willing to cover that cost as well.

"Compensation" is already being called for here - "exchange" - it's just not
defined what that is.

------
josegonzalez
<http://androidrevisions.com>

Started this site as a way to search and filter OS Android Roms. My initial
dataset was from androidspin.com, and I said as much. Just wanted a useful
tool, instead I got shit from the Android "Community" for ripping off the
guy's dataset. Their app for searching and filtering is still terrible,
whereas I built something useful in about a day. Code was on github, I've
since deleted it.

<http://areyousmokingcrack.com>

Joke domain, thought it would be funny to geolocate users and predict whether
they are in a "crack-belt" and respond appropriately.

<http://isitti.me>

In-joke the CS students at Pace University have about smoking cigarettes. Is
it?

<http://istheinternetup.com>

If this page didn't load, you would know for sure the internet was down ;)

------
DotSauce
Someone is adding false information to the spreadsheet, so I will post my
names here:

\- Cozers .com

\- Frawn .com

\- Hapse .com

\- Huged .com

\- Rarsy .com

\- CaptionGame .com

\- DesignerMonthly .com

\- Logolio .com

\- DevelopmentContest .com

\- DownloadFeed .com

\- RSSRevolution .com

\- HTML5Framework .com

\- ElectricWebsites .com

\- MembershipBlogs .com

\- Organized .co

\- Fitted .co

\- SaleDuJour .com

\- SwiftPic .com

\- WebPConvert + WebPConversion + WebPConverter .com

\- <http://FollowLists.com> (needs Twitter oAuth)

\- <http://ShortPress.com> (needs WordPress plugin development)

Willing to entertain any offers to purchase or proposals from potential
technical co-founders. Contact me as soon as possible, thanks. (mark at
dotsauce .com)

------
f1gm3nt
\- ProgrammerCookbook.com - Was gonna be where people code post code examples
for various different languages etc.

\- ConTickets.com - Think ticket master for Con's.

\- FearCore.com - Featured Halloween stuff

\- MyCollegeBlackboard.com - Was gonna make tools for when I was in college to
help me study (Flash cards, etc. did some work with it and I got it to be able
to import a lot of material that the textbooks offered on their supplemental
sites.) Also wanted to offer grade trackers and a lot of other things.

\- nTheMarket.com - eBay type site, may revisit this pretty soon.

\- UndergroundGamer.com - never really done a lot with it.

There's a lot more, but those are the ones that I had really planned out.

~~~
proph3t
How can I get in touch?

~~~
f1gm3nt
Joshua.Estes [at] ScenicCityLabs [dot] com

------
mdolon
I'd be willing to trade, sell or partner up to actually build the following
domains/ideas:

\- AggregateDesign.com

\- BuyJives.com

\- CampusAI.com - forum+wiki for college students (made UI for it a while
back)

\- Everyday(Arab|Latino|Desi).com - news sites/blogs for each community (also
made UI and template for it)

\- GameFav.com

\- GradSchoolRejects.com - Forum for people who can't get into graduate school
(what to do next, etc.)

\- LinkCrap.com

\- LinkTard.com

\- nfektus.com - Social sharing site, automatically sends your link to n
random friends on upvote

\- ngamr.com - social games site?

\- SoFound.com

\- StartMyself.com

E-mail address is in profile, get in touch.

------
evoltix
Here's a few domains I have been sitting on that were going to be used for
projects. Email me if interested.

\- AmazingCode.com - blog about good coding practices, principles, etc.

\- GeekVentures.com - blog or business

\- PeerVine.com - social network based on like-minded individuals

\- RankWire.com - web app, rank stuff

\- SalaryGuru.com - web app, find out what you should be paid

\- SnapCaster.com - web app, similar to photokast.com

\- SoloDeveloper.com - blog for an independent developer

\- USBApps.com - something similar to portableapps.com

\- WebCurio.com - web app, bookmark service? (curio: something unusual worthy
of collecting)

------
edawerd
I own the domain lifelytics.com

At some point, I wanted to start a startup doing life analytics. Sorta like
RescueTime, but for your real life and not just your internet life. Instead of
your browser, it would use your phone (which most people have on them 24/7) to
collect metrics on your life.

I'm probably not going to get around to doing this in the near future, so I'd
be willing to sell it to someone who would have better use of it.

~~~
nswanberg
Might want to check with people who hang out here:
<http://www.quantifiedself.com/>

~~~
edawerd
Thanks for the tip!

------
tcarnell
Nice - Would be cool to create a similar spreadsheet for the opposite -
domains wanted - or domain names suitable and available for different types of
apps/sites

~~~
jcl
How would that be useful? If you want a domain and it's available, you can
just register it. If it's not available, then listing it here won't change its
availability and -- worst case -- will make it more expensive.

A list of available and suitable domain names seems like a bad idea... We
already have squatters snapping up expired names. Publishing a list of useful
and desirable names practically guarantees that someone will register the
whole list just to squat on them.

------
dawson
I have three domain names that I have added to the spreadsheet and would sell.

    
    
      NHS.info
      LoveVenture.com/.co.uk
      SeedRound.co.uk

------
erreon
Here are some I own and someday hope to develop (been saying that for a long
time)

ransm.com

jobify.me - Job site

dejunkify.com - I don't quite remember maybe a site to put you in touch with
trusted people to haul stuff off.

blogpress.net

daycationing.com

These two are someday going to be "local for sale by owner" type sites for 2
Texas counties.

bexarfsbo.com

travisfsbo.com

------
frederickcook
twiddit.com

Twitter sorted with a ranking algorithm. For people that don't read everything
in the stream, the good stuff gets voted up and hangs out at the top, the bad
stuff gets voted down and falls faster.

Twitter search actually kind of works this way. If you search a popular term,
things with many RT's are always at the top. The whole site could be that way.

You could also use the in_reply_to ids to make a Reddit-style comment tree.
(Even #newtwitter doesn't show conversations well.)

Thinking about it now, it's Reddit with a 140 char limit, except you don't
have the chicken-and-egg problem, since you're using the firehose to pre-
populate with content.

Let me know if you want to do this. It may be our next pivot if our current
[shameless plug coming] startup, Heyo (<http://heyo.com>, coming soon) doesn't
work.

------
CWIZO
Great idea. I've put one on the list.

Also, it's amazing to watch how multiple users are editing the document at
once.

~~~
marklabedz
I sat looking at the spreadsheet for a couple of minutes watching everyone
edit. I wonder if there are any larger volume use-cases and what load it
creates. I've never had more than 3 people concurrently editing a sheet
before.

------
ronnier
<http://while.me>

<http://object.me>

<http://levenshteindistance.com>

<http://detailed.me>

------
csomar
What happened, I was working on it and then ... Why isn't their an option, so
that users can only as (1 or x rows) and be able to delete/update only these
rows.

I have one domain to sell, it's Codeinput.com (more than 1 year old), started
a blog on it last year and then left it.

------
healsdata
I remember idlingdomains.com being posted here on HN at one point which sought
to solve the same problem. The issue I remember people having with it at the
time was that you had to redirect the idle domain to their website for it to
be picked up and added to the list.

------
drey
I've got a few, the spreadsheet has no validity

valm.com - pronounceable LLLL.com blinek.com - village in poland mintmade.com
clearobject.com sidelife.net/.org

Part of a blogging network: builtfordesigners.com builtfordevelopers.com
builtforbloggers.com

------
ehaystack
<http://www.emailinahaystack.com>

~~~
DTrejo
There's already a site here?

~~~
ehaystack
Yes, and maybe someone more innovative than me can do something more with it?

------
eob
Here's a "help wanted" post instead of a "for sale":

I want to do a research-oriented tech podcast but I'm looking for a cool name.
If anyone can think of one (and has the domain to match), I'd be willing to
pay as much as I can scrape together.

~~~
jeffepp
Help wanted would be a great thread --- crowdsourced domain naming...

love it!

------
lusis
I registered apithings.com and apithin.gs for a side project that I still
haven't gotten around to finishing. You can guess what the general theme is. I
also managed to snag lus.is which made me infinitely happy. Not giving that
one up ;)

------
flannell
I own RECTOID.COM, a colleague was trying to describe a shape and he came out
with that. After a giggle I checked whois and was surprised it hadn't gone. So
I ordered it and done nothing with it. It has a certain goatse tone about it.

------
jacquesm
ontvnow.com

daz.com

drive-inn / driveinn.com

e404.com

email in my profile.

------
mynameisraj
The spreadsheet is a bit of a mess. I've got a two letter that I need to let
go, though. <http://rr.tl>

Great for a URL shortener or the likes, I figure. Trade/sell works for me!

------
404error
i own a couple that haven't gone anywhere, currently i used them to teach
myself various things (PHP, JQuery, etc.)

post2coast.com/posttocoast.com - was supposed to be a local site for rentals
or classifieds

groovenine.com - for a buddy who likes house music, not much going on there
right now

nostradumbus.com - currently teaching myself PHP on this one, i hope to set up
something like onesentence.org, but for predictions of the future.

chugandgrub.com - hope to set up some kind of happy-
hour/dinner/lunch/breakfast notification system

------
PaulJoslin
Anyone interested in <http://technews.co>

contact me on <http://twitter.com/PaulJoslin/>

------
natgordon
\- affpad.com

\- afalytics.com, affilitics.com, affilytic.com, affilytics.com // was looking
into doing an affiliate analytics app

\- hashreply.com // idea was same as twithawk

\- voxily.com

~~~
jeffepp
Interested in the aff names and to learn more about your app if you ever made
any progress with it. :)

~~~
natgordon
I didn't make any progress :)

The idea was to connect your different affiliate accounts to give you real-
time, rich data about aggregate sales. But in order to access this information
on behalf of the affiliate marketer you need to overcome a huge trust barrier
(eg. with access to their cj account you can view their ssn).

------
sad
I've a few that I'd like to see used eventually:

* inhaling.com - political satire?

* awk.us - because awk is cool

* grep.us - something unixy and searchy

<edited formatting>

------
workhorse
I have been sitting on websitez.com for a long time now.

I am currently working on a potential project with it, but it is still in the
early stages.

I am open to anything really.

------
iworkforthem
If anyone want to work on any of these domains, let me know. I don't have time
to work on these right now.

ADSENSEHELPFORUM.COM

ADSENSESUCCESSSTORIES.COM

FLASHCARDSBABY.COM

------
ErrantX
Meh, spreadsheet is a mess already :(

If anyone wants to trade something for <http://snappyhistory.com> drop me a
line

~~~
ErrantX
Also:

<http://k-code.org> (was going to be a Kohana project/module repo)

------
soult
I own athansor.com (Athansor is the name of the white horse in Mark Helprin's
novel "Winter's Tale"), you can have it for free if you want it, expires in
March 2011.

------
euphidime
I own compels.us, and I've never really used it for anything.

------
brlewis
Someone please implement a cool idea for boringtosser.co.uk that jefffoster is
exchanging. There is way too much awesomeness in that name for it to sit idle.

~~~
eitally
I think this already has the target demographic covered:
<http://www.dullmensclub.com/>

------
tialys
I've been holding on to 'isby.us' (this.isby.us etc...) for a rainy day. I've
had a few thoughts, but nothing that really grabbed me yet.

------
there
in response to this, i spent a few hours creating this app:

<http://hntrades.com/>

you can post domains for sale/trade and send messages to other users to
negotiate trades.

i made it a bit generic so you can also post books or computer equipment that
you might have for trade.

------
chancecarroll
I own needsleeves.com - was going to make a personal weather site but got
busy/distracted. let me know if your interested.

------
growt
\- enaho.com

\- infully.com

\- unitial.com

\- statester.com

\- pickforce.com

\- dealerto.com

------
sthatipamala
I own quickerfix.com It could be useful for a StackExchange-type site. Email
is in my profile

------
LogicX
\- billbucket.com

\- billcave.com

\- lappy.org

\- thisismyipad.com

\- thisismylaptop.com

------
willhf
CrowdSorcery.com (.net, .org)

~~~
jon914
I'm interested and sent you an e-mail.

------
trungonnews
FRIENDLYCONTEST.COM BUDDII.COM ALIKENESS.com LIKEHUB.COM YUPAL.COM DEALII.COM

------
JeremyHerrman
livinglocation.com

I've been trying to think of something cool to do with it for a couple of
years now but haven't thought of anything great. I'm not sure if I want to
give it up but am open to ideas.

------
kul
I have searchably.com if anyone is interested in search related projects?

------
abrown28
I have diledidact.com kind of a mush up of dilettante and autodidact.

------
voidnothings
Just in case, someone got interested on startupcurator.com buzz me :)

------
lsternlicht
I have hoot.com. Still haven't come up with a finalized idea for it.

~~~
chrismiller
I checked to see if this domain was available 3 weeks ago! Small world. I hope
you can come up with a great idea for the domain.

------
SingAlong
Sellopy.com //would look nice for some commerce site.

------
eswat
logstrosity.com - was going to use it for the non-nice version of a game
backlog app I’m working on, but have no interest in that anymore.

------
cglee
railsphere.com

rubyhackers.com

wudwua.com (where u at, what u doing)

shopsbyfriends.com

bikinichinese.com

getmandarin.com

------
pjy04
resourcein.com - a place where people can share their networks and resources
with their network

Still a work in progress

------
bmr
-startfatendskinny.com

-startfatendfit.com

------
AdamGibbins
I've absolutely no idea why I own this domain, but if you want it you're
welcome to it (send me an offer). Email is in my profile.

fissh.co.uk

------
wensing
skedfly.com -- was thinking of doing something related to flight scheduling
(and the weather maybe? :-))

------
iamgabeaudick
Vyrle.com.

Email me if interested.

------
JabavuAdams
letsgoalready.com

tortureisevil.[com|org|net|tv|info]

tortureworks.[com|org|net|tv|info]

~~~
ajju
Nice hedging of your bets on torture there.

~~~
JabavuAdams
More like don't let my opponents have the obvious counter-site.

------
jonallanharper
favr.it

(email is in my profile)

------
kno
few of mine:

mistersafe.com

geoplorer.com

dropoutfactory.com

culturetoculture.net

------
spking
themeshop.com - Ultimate Wordpress theme marketplace. Email me with offers or
ideas.

------
lilb
hookupers.com

lowdef.tv

remailto.com

patchcall.com

see profile for email

------
jpdelatorre
\- pizara.com \- spotdish.com

------
Sayter
startup.vc

------
jamiequint
repeatsale.com

joinstartups.com

fiftylocal.com (and 50local.com)

------
mattberg
textfight.com cfbfantasy.com devhard.com htmldr.com

------
ElbertF
plzRT.me ("please retweet me", info@elbertf.com)

------
fuelfive
cloudrocket.com

~~~
jnoller
I'm interested in this. You've got email.

------
metal
w0mbat.com. My email is in my profile.

------
cvg
hopbuy.com - was for a shopping site.

------
karthikm
talkto.me

------
alizaki
freepaidaccounts.com

------
forcer
usabilitytest.com

------
simantel
ampere.co.uk

------
Thomaschaaf
runningon.us

------
rufo
pushthe.net

------
clistctrl
I own a lot of domains, but the best of them all would have to be
<http://meatgalore.com> I bought it with the intention of making a meat
focused groupon type site, but upon realization of its awesome porn potential
the project kind of died.

I'd be willing to part with it to someone who wants to make a kick ass gay
porn site. Its not really a profit thing for me. I just want a story to tell.

~~~
yan
Hah, that reminds me. I own meatlobby.com because it came up in a conversation
and as soon as I heard those two words together, I whois'd and bought it.

------
rasiel
<http://www.TutorialShop.com> \- bought many years ago, can't seem to come up
with a good enough Tutorial model for this site. Willing to partner or trade.

~~~
jason_slack
I was looking for a domain similar as I am writing small iphone/ipad apps to
teach science and other concepts to kids. e-mail in my profile.

~~~
rasiel
I don't see your email in your prof. mine is rasiel at gmail

